# How would one arrange an NMC show?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok there is about 3 shows that im able to attend (now that swindon is off) and it would be great if there was one a bit closer, Not actualy in walse (due to the charge for the bridge) but just next to it in england (bristol area maby). So i was just wondering show someone would go about arranging one. If i ever did it wouldnt be anytime soon as i want to get good showing first lol.
I rember a mention about it in the rules book im sure but cant find that at the moment.


----------

